# How much rubbish can you fit in a TTC?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Following this my TT needed a good clean inside! The old carpets with full with dust!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

This proves that it has got enough load space then


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I knew you would reply to this Beck. You are working late again!

The coupe has amazing boot capacity when the seats are down. Two people and lots of luggage fit like a dream.

However nice the TTR may be, it is simply a toy car and you must have a second car too to do things like this.

Mind you I had so much to throw away that I had to go to the tip 3 times. This was the first load! ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, stuck here again :'( :'(

I had to throw away loads of cardboard last week, my mom said i could borrow hers if i needed to - No need ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I just realised that you mentioned in another thread that you use the TT to go to the tip!! LOL...anybody else out there have done this...or is it just the two of us then? ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

It might me just me not knowing much about forum people yet, but it seems that they have other cars for doing the more mundane things in life? 
They only keep the TT's for special occassions or good weather.

Am I right???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It might me just me not knowing much about forum people yet, but it seems that they have other cars for doing the more mundane things in life?


My TT was my only car for a while. But I didn't like using it for short town trips and leaving it in carparks (too many door 'dingers'....) so I decided I needed a second car to do all the chores. I also needed something big enough to get two mountain bikes in. As the TT has all the looks and performance you'll ever need, I thought I might as well buy something at the other end of the scale, but very practical..... enter a Peugeot 405 Turbo Diesel Estate ;D ;D ;D :-[ 



> They only keep the TT's for special occassions or good weather.


... or long trips 



> Am I right???


A lot of people on here are "use the TT every day" diehards, and who can blame them for that. Sometimes when the weather is good, and the roads clear, I think "why didn't I use the TT :"


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I can uderstand the need for an extra car for some, but it seemed like only a few used the TT all the time.

I've noticed i get let out of side roads, allowed to get into traffic queues a lot easier since i've had the TT. Must be so they can just admire the car ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

The TT is the family runabout, so it gets used for the tip, for everything. The SL is just too impractical.

Until a couple of years ago I had a Healey 100/6. Took a fridge to the tip in it once, which made me look soewhat eccentric.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I've noticed i get let out of side roads, allowed to get into traffic queues a lot easier since i've had the TT. Must be so they can just admire the car ;D


May be they are admiring the driver as well Â :

Vlastan - are you sure the TTC is big enough for you, bearing in mind the huge amount of rubbish you have to carry around.... Â   

Does this mean you have finally finished your wood flooring? Â :-/ :

Vernan - I found ALL Healey owners eccentric Â ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've been to the tip in mine too. But hen that was before we bought a second car for commuting/tip duties.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> This proves that it has got enough load space then


ha ........that's nothing

fwd has a 20% larger boot........ as big as the A3 !

now that's practicality ;D ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Second car, no chance, TT everyday for me ;D

It's easily big enough for my needs - as has been said before, the boot (with the seats down) is really quite spacious.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Hopefully all the dustmites living in the carpet haven't migrated to the TT, old carpets are disgusting things.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Following this my TT needed a good clean inside! The old carpets with full with dust!


What I want to know is who did you murder and wrap up inside the carpet?  I see you're throwing the gloves away as well!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What I want to know is who did you murder and wrap up inside the carpet?  I see you're throwing the gloves away as well!


I made sure that all evidence of the committed crime are elminated...including my murder weapon...gloves! Â ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

But you're supposed to gaffer tape the victim - not your number plate.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I like the diagonal parking across the drive....practice for those supermarket parking spaces?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I like the diagonal parking across the drive....practice for those supermarket parking spaces?


My drive is not straight but curved.

Also I have space for two cars but only one car. So I am not fussy about the car being straight or not.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

A curved drive - you must be very posh....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> A curved drive - you must be very posh....


I am the male equivalent of "Posh" Mrs Beckham!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan : Is that the whole carpet from your lounge in the rear of your TT then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Vlastan : Is that the whole carpet from your lounge in the rear of your TT then?


My name is Nick for my good friends! 

It is indeed and includes the carpet underlay.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick it is then no more said :-X  !!

And the dining room? What happened to this carpet which is infested with fleas which you didn't tell the wife but found a good excuse to lay laminate in there too ;D ;D ;D ;D. Did that get 'shoved' in the rear end of the TT aswell? . Remind us to never sit in your TT again incase we get flea bitten


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

>


Nick, my costco boot liner fits much better than yours!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Would use the TTC for dump runs if I had to, but the wife's bus, sorry Mondeo estate, runs out of ground clearance before it runs out of room!
But to whoever it was that showed that you can fit a bike in the back (excl front wheel) thanks. 20m off-road around Alfriston, and 49m on-road through Kent & Surrey yesterday - and then I can drive home at 1x0 mph without a rack - who needs a 911?


----------

